# feedback pls - 75g Geo. surinamensis & brasiliensis planted



## tylerh (Aug 29, 2012)

little 2month update on my 75 gallon. has a couple suris, a few brasilis, and a tiger shovel nose. waiting for the shovel to outgrow the tank so I can add cory cats and a variety of more fish since he'll be evenutally moved into a 210 gallon. would still like to get some java moss to cover the driftwood too

later


----------



## JoeE (Jun 11, 2012)

Looks great. You may want to eventually give the geos a bit more room to sand sift and make sure any plants you have rooted in the substrate are secure, but otherwise that's a pretty well scaped tank.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Great tank. Love the layout with the plants and driftwood.


----------



## tylerh (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks guys. It doesnt look like there is much room, but that is just do to the angle of the picture. There is still much space to the left underneath the drift wood, to the right behind the rotala plants, and directly behind both wood pieces as well. As far as digging up the plants... I covered the base of the plants with larger-sized pond rocks so the geos couldnt shift things around as easily and much - so far its working well. it also seems that the brasiliensis are more of "diggers" rather than true eartheaters, so i can see why they would possibly be put in their own genus


----------



## Dexter. (Oct 23, 2012)

Tank looks awesome, thats the route I'm taking with mine as far as the wood and plants. Only thing I don't like about the Java Moss (I have some in a 20L of mine) is everything seems to get stuck in it and the water changer can't even suck it out. Usually have to reach in and pull things out, kind of irritating.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

As said above, tank looks amazing!

You would think this was a 200+ gallon for the way the stump is in there!

Would you mind taking a closeup of the Geo's?

Thanks, and keep it up!


----------



## tylerh (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks bros!
I'll try to get some better shots of the geos and shovelnose


----------



## tylerh (Aug 29, 2012)

Here's a not so good shot of a few of the geos. A couple suri's and a female brasili... ill work on better shots with flash, setup etc


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Beautiful tank


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Awesome picture of the Geo's!

Thanks for that, look forward to seeing more!


----------



## tylerh (Aug 29, 2012)

i think the brasiliensis are beginning to pair off. both the male and female are starting to excavate/dig pits, so ill have to send a pic of that phenomenon.


----------



## tylerh (Aug 29, 2012)

well, i came back home from the weekend to some eggs from my brasiliensis!
horrible pic, but here it is:


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

So awesome!!!

How big do those guys get?


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

Tanks look great. Keep an eye on that tiger cat, it can out grow those fish and start eating them up. I would say that fish might be to big for a 210g also, they get to like 4ft. :drooling:


----------

